# error-page



## Faruun (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Tomcat (5.5.16).

Ich möchte gern, dass meine Applikationen eigene Fehlerseiten ausliefern.
Dazu habe ich die web.xml in der Applikation wie folgt geändert:


```
<error-page>
        <exception-type>java.lang.IllegalStateException</exception-type>
        <location>/customError.jsp</location>
</error-page>
```

Die customError.jsp habe ich direkt ins root-Verzeichnis der Applikation gelegt. Der Inhalt ist für Testzwecke recht einfach gehalten:


```
<%@ page isErrorPage="true" %>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
        <head>
                <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
                <title>Insert title here</title>
        </head>
        <body>
                Fehlerseite!

                Statuscode: <%= pageContext.getErrorData().getStatusCode() %>
                Request-URI: <%= pageContext.getErrorData().getRequestURI() %>
                Servletname: <%= pageContext.getErrorData().getServletName() %>
                Exception: <%= exception %>
        </body>
</html>
```

Den Fehler kann ich provozieren, aber:
Mein Problem ist nun, dass zwar der Tomcat nicht mehr die Standard-Fehlerseite zeigt, aber auch nicht diese Seite ausliefert. Stattdessen bekomme ich eine leere Seite (also überhaupt kein html).

Weiß jemand Rat, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## Faruun (13. Feb 2008)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## freez (14. Feb 2008)

schon mal versucht die Seite direkt aufzurufen?


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2008)

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Tomcat bei mir auch lediglich die 404-Fehlerseite anzeigt. Sobald ich aber Exceptions abfange und auf eine entsprechende Seite leite, funzt das nicht. Wenn ich die gleiche Webanwendung mit Glassfish laufen lasse, wird die Fehlerseite wie gewünscht angezeigt. 

Da du das gleiche Problem hast, kannst es ja mal mit Glassfish testen. Der benutzt intern zwar auch nen Tomcat, aber dort klappt es bei mir.

Greetz


----------



## Faruun (15. Feb 2008)

Hab das Problem gefunden.

In der jsp hat:

<%@ page session="false" %>

gefehlt.


----------

